# die worden goed weergeven in de film



## Jagorr

_De jaren twintig, die worden goed *weergeven *in de film._

Hallo. Is er een grammaticale fout? Een nederlander zegt dat zo in een interview en dat wordt ook zo ondertiteld. Waaroom niet _weer*ge*geven_? Dat is toch een scheidbaar werkwoord.


----------



## ThomasK

Klopt, hoor: _weergegeven_, VD/ participium perfectum na _worden_. Daar*o*m ;-) en omdat het werkwoord scheidbaar is, moet er _ge_- gebruikt worden.


----------



## elroy

Misschien heeft er gewoon te snel gesproken en de lettergreep niet klaar gearticuleerd? Ben je zeker, dat hij inderdaad “weergeven” gezegd heeft?


----------



## ThomasK

Het is inderdaad geen evidente fout voor een native speaker. Mogelijk heb je gelijk.


----------



## elroy

Nog iets: Als er “weergeven” als echte woord was, zou het accent op “ge” moeten liggen, dus “weer*ge*ven”, terwijl het accent in “weergegeven” op “weer” ligt, dus “*weer*gegeven”. Als je dus een accent op “weer” hoort, dan kan je zeker zijn dat hij “weergeven” niet had willen zeggen, ook al je dat wel gelooft te horen.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, maar nadruk op het ge-prefix kan volgens mij echt nooit. Nadruk op _weer_-: _ja_, bijna altijd. Nadruk op _ge-(ven)_: ja, maar niet in deze combinatie (met _weer_-). Nooit op (-)_ge_-, dat uiteindelijk alleen een "klankloos" prefix is. Maar je bedoelde, besef ik achteraf, de ge- van géven natuurlijk. 

Er zijn inderdaad wel verschillen naargelang het accent, zoals bijvoorbeeld tussen _vóórstellen (ik heb voorgesteld) _en _voorkómen (ik heb voorkomen) _door inderdaad het accentverschil.


----------



## elroy

ThomasK said:


> Maar je bedoelde, besef ik achteraf, de ge- van géven natuurlijk.


Ja, natuurlijk!



ThomasK said:


> Nadruk op _ge-(ven)_: ja, maar niet in deze combinatie (met _weer_-).


Ik bedoel niet het echte werkwoord “weergeven”. Ik bedoel het imaginaire werkwoord *“weergeven” met onscheidbare prefix. Als een prefix van een werkwoord onscheidbaar is, ligt het accent niet op het prefix, maar wel op de lettergreep waarop het accent zou leggen als er geen prefix was, dus:

ont*moe*ten (zoals *moe*ten)
ver*ta*len (zoals *ta*len)
be*te*kenen (zoals *te*kenen)

Dus, als het prefix “weer” onscheidbaar was, zou het accent op “ge” liggen:

*weer*ge*ven (zoals *ge*ven)

En ook zo in het participium:

Die worden goed *weer*ge*ven.

(Een * betekent dat het woord fout is.)


----------



## ThomasK

Dan zijn we het eens, maar geef toe: spreken over imaginaire verba is... ;-) Ik vind het op zich wel interessant als we eens wat mogen freewheelen met niet-bestaande woorden en zo, hoor, maar toch.... Het regeltje legde ik ook uit in mijn tweede alinea. 

Conclusie: we zijn het eens, maar ik was even op een verkeerd been gezet.


----------



## elroy

ThomasK said:


> maar geef toe: spreken over imaginaire verba is... ;-)


 Ich heb dat alleen *da*room gedaan:


elroy said:


> Als je dus een accent op “weer” hoort, dan kan je zeker zijn dat hij “weergeven” niet had willen zeggen, ook al je dat wel gelooft te horen.


----------



## ThomasK

elroy said:


> Ich heb dat alleen *da*room gedaan:


 Waarom? Daarom! ;-)


----------

